
How to make your tables less terrible (Image) - superasn
http://i.imgur.com/ZY8dKpA.gifv
======
coreyp_1
Actual critique: The before and after should have been shown side-by-side so
that the user can decide for themselves whether or not the changes are an
improvement.

The real reason that I clicked on the link: To read the comments. A lot of
people don't want to give up Calibri!

------
superasn
Generally I wouldn't post an image link, but I found this on reddit and found
it useful. Lot of designers and entrepreneurs here so decided to share it.
Hope that doesn't break the rules.

